# Schwinn excelsior



## Neanderthal77 (Sep 4, 2015)

Looking for information about this bike.  What would be original?  My guess is the chain gaurd and fender light are not.  What would be a fair offer?
http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/5204973734.html


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 4, 2015)

You know its really not wise to share links to bikes you want buy. You just dripped some blood in the water...

The rack, seat, sprocket and guard are wrong, who cares if the light is correct or not because its a great thing to have.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 4, 2015)

It's also on ebay and he already has a bid.

Prewar frame and locking springer.  The silver ray is a big plus!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151797500886?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Sep 4, 2015)

If I'm looking to buy something I don't post a link to it.  I've seen how you sharks work.  I post things like this to learn what to look for, and you never know what people are looking for.  I didn't know the light was a silver ray, see I learned something already.


----------



## spokes (Sep 6, 2015)

I don’t get the big deal about not posting a bike that’s for sale. Either you have the money to buy it or you don’t, let the free market run its course. In this for instance this deal has the telltale signs of being a scam or at least trying to manipulate the market. Seller only has 2 sales & first bidder doesn’t have any. First bidder double bids for his buddy, the seller. 2nd bidder bids because he likes the bike but doesn’t bid enough & doesn’t win the bid. The catch is he was never going to win within reason because the 1st bidder double bids with an outrageously high bid so they can find out how much another person is willing to pay. The only thing we don’t know yet is if the bike will get relisted or if the second bidder will end up with the bike at an inflated price. By keeping quiet about bikes that come on the market, the bike enthusiast community is just leaving itself open to these shell games. But maybe the folks that have stashes of bikes like it that way. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-exc...6Gp6oYFl%2BmvMoGGeGns%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Sep 7, 2015)

Definitely something going on with this sale.  The eBay listing ended yesterday with a winning bid of 580 and change.  It was relisted last night on Craigslist so I sent an offer.  He says he has a cash offer of 450 right now.  Why didnt you sell it for the 580?


----------



## spokes (Sep 7, 2015)

The 2nd bidder was probably offered the bike after the (FAKE) winning bidder didn’t take the bike for whatever reason. Why would the 2nd bidder or anyone want to deal with this scammer & bring cash to pick the bike up? What are the odds he’s not going to get robbed? The seller would have to take a pic of the bike with a current newspaper in front of it to prove he has the bike & not just a picture of the bike. This scenario happens every day of the week on craigslist. The other twist is he could be trying to sell the bike before he owns it.


----------



## buickmike (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 2, 2015)

Lots of speculation,lots of criminal minds ?


----------



## buickmike (Oct 5, 2015)

The bike reappeared. on craigslist. I went after it again.Spokes had spelled it out for everyone.  Made an offer- and went to pick it up. Looking at the wires from the silverray I urged buyer to return to attic in search of tank and handlebar button.subsequently. buyer located tank.now here is where the remorse comes in for both buyer+seller
Sorry I again didn't bid enough.and upon contracting eventual buyer Bicycle bones seller asked to buy it (the bike) back.the auction on tank ran its course did someone pay 1500 4 a39 hanging tank?  I didnt- not for this one. Thanks. Neanderthal 77.


----------

